# Camper trailers?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a bumper pull trailer this year. I would like to here your thoughts on things I should look for or what common issues concerns should I look for? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are looking for a used trailer then there are several things to look at. Get a ladder and take a good hard look at the roof. You may want to push on areas of the roof and check for soft spots, mainly the corners. Check the walls and ceiling on the inside for water stains. Make sure all appliances work with propane and electric. Check holding tanks and plumbing for cracks and leaks. Walk around the outside and look for visible body damage, cracked glass, also pull the awning out and look at it if it has one. 

Make sure your vehicle can handle the the rated weight of the trailer. A good equalizer hitch is a must and a brake controller.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got a 2007 22' Wave trailer that is in fantastic shape, if you are interested. It doesn't sleep my family very well -- something about a teenager sharing the "table bed" with her younger sister....

No roof leaks. Appliances all work. No plumbing leaks. 4 new tires last summer. New water pump last summer. It needs a new skylight / vent cover over the tub (if I don't fix it first). I'd give you the equalizer hitch with it.

We used the camper over Easter Weekend. There were no new issues after sitting for the winter. It's a great size if you don't need to sleep more than 2 adults and 2 young kids.
(if you want to see a video of this same model, check this Youtube video: 



).

As Fowlmouth pointed out -- biggest concern is water leaks. Look for stains to show evidence of previous leaks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth gave great advice. I love our trailer. 

How old of a trailer are you looking at getting? The older they get the more potential problems. If it looks great then its probably been babied. 

Other things to watch out for is frame cracks around the springs and tongue area (the biggest frame MFG had alot of trailer frames go out in the 2004-2010 range that are showing alot of cracking now). Also watch for signs of mice (if its been stored outdoors on a farm or in weeds). Make sure you run the AC (if it has it), Run the Fridge, light the burners, furnace etc etc. Open all the cabinets, open ALL the drawers (that bit me in the ass on the trailer we bought... most of the drawer glides had broken off in the rear... I replaced them all with new ones from home depot for $100 so it wasn't too bad).

Put enough water in it that you can pressurize the system, look for leaks (another thing that bit me, the shower attachment on ours was busted, another $15).

Check the tires, any sign of cracking or rot will need replacement. Odd wear patterns will indicate loose or worn bearings. An owner probably won't let you pull a hub to check the brakes / bearings. If its 5-6 years old or less I wouldn't worry about brakes personally.

Oh! And check the cert date on the propane tanks... if they are out of date you will need to take them in and get them recertified before anyone will refill them. Its not too expensive but lots of little expenses add up.

It can be alot to look over... if any of that makes you feel uncomfortable, if you really want it tell the seller you do, but want a RV shop to look it over.

I have a sweet 18.5ft'er we might possibly be selling in favor of getting a toy-hauler style to haul more gear (I am double trailering atm, its sketchy at times)

Final advice... listen to your wife. If she doesn't have a smile on her face in it, keep looking.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS about Equalizer hitches... I got one when I bought my trailer cuz everyone said I needed one. That hitch made my truck ride terrible, I would get terrible trailer sway. It was so bad one day we stopped and I took off the bars... truck ran fine! No squat... it was great. I do use the EQ when i have a load in the bed like a ATV.

So hold off on the EQ until you hook up your fully loaded trailer. If its causing squat then yup you should look into one. If there isn't squat, you probably have a well balanced trailer and a hitch will only make the trailer feel butt-heavy and loose in the rear end of the truck.

Live and learn I guess.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Make sure your vehicle can handle the the rated weight of the trailer.


This x's 10.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

There are a ton of things to look at, my list in previous purchases was the water stains, roof, appliances working, dry rot on the tires, finding out the last time the bearings were packed. Soft spots in the floor. My brother bought one that looked great except he didn't check the storage area under the front of the trailer and there was water damage galore. he had to redo almost the whole front end of the trailer. SO check the storage areas for water damage as well.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the great replies. To answer some questions. I am looking to not spend more than 5-6 thousand so I know I will be looking at older trailers. I have a half ton that is rated to pull 7600 lbs. Will I be over taxing the truck pulling 5000 lb trailer? Even though it is rated does it hurt the truck to pull something so close to it's limit? I have 4 little ones so I will be looking for something that will sleep then as the grow. At least for a few years anyway.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No you will be fine. 4 little ones? A 18ft'er is a common size, and would fit them fine atm... but as they get bigger you might want a size longer to accommodate them as they grow.

For that price range, you should be able to find something 2002 or newer. I wouldn't consider any trailers older than 2000.

A quick look on KSL turned up this one, same as my trailer but a year older and no AC:

(higher than your budget, but you could try to talk them down)

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43995911

Others:

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43964605

(in your price range, w/ popout. Dealer might warranty it)
http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43932406

http://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43931822

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Final advice... listen to your wife. If she doesn't have a smile on her face in it, keep looking.
> 
> -DallanC


Of all the advise given here besides the structure stability of the trailer this is one of the biggest things there is.

There is something about the saying "If mama isn't happy then NO one is happy"

I have seen some great buys out there on trailers and slide in campers where the husband goes out and buys it without his wife's approval on what she wants. They are then usually selling it a year later to get one that she likes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had bumper pull trailers, 5th wheels and a tent trailer. Believe it or not the tent trailer got used more than any of the others. 

One thing I see all the time (it was worse a few years ago) is a nice trailer will pop up on ksl for a reasonable price and gets sold fast. The next day it is back on ksl and the price is much higher. A lot of guys flipping them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

5,000 lbs is manageable, but is right at the max. Get some airbags and you will do fine. I have a 27' with the 12,000 lb equalizer that weights about 4700 and it does pretty well. However, for a person not experienced in towing that is way too much. I would pass on an 18' for very little additional money you can get something with a lot more space that will last you a lot longer. I think 23' is about the minimum for a family; different story if it is just a hunting rig, 18' is fine. Here is an item that you can add that makes dumping a breeze and easy to install, this is what a lot of newer high end trailers have built in, then get a clear piece for your hose so you can see when it is coming out clean and know when you are done. 
https://www.amazon.com/Camco-40123-...=1493866522&sr=8-2&keywords=rv+tank+flush+kit


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> 5,000 lbs is manageable, but is right at the max. Get some airbags and you will do fine. I have a 27' with the 12,000 lb equalizer that weights about 4700 and it does pretty well. However, for a person not experienced in towing that is way too much. I would pass on an 18' for very little additional money you can get something with a lot more space that will last you a lot longer. I think 23' is about the minimum for a family; different story if it is just a hunting rig, 18' is fine. Here is an item that you can add that makes dumping a breeze and easy to install, this is what a lot of newer high end trailers have built in, then get a clear piece for your hose so you can see when it is coming out clean and know when you are done.
> https://www.amazon.com/Camco-40123-...=1493866522&sr=8-2&keywords=rv+tank+flush+kit


Thanks for the info. What do you mean by "airbags"? I've pulled trailers before with cars and wheelers and such. I've just never owned a trailer.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> Thanks for the info. What do you mean by "airbags"? I've pulled trailers before with cars and wheelers and such. I've just never owned a trailer.


Its a bag that sits between your frame and your axle. Inflating it takes some load off your springs.










They are fine for general load leveling, but be careful you are not using them to try and increase your load carrying capacity, ESPECIALLY WITH HALF TON TRUCKS. You can easily overload the bearings on a half ton truck. 3/4 and heavier trucks have completely different axle designs (live axle) that can carry heavier loads.

-Dallan


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> ...then get a clear piece for your hose so you can see when it is coming out clean and know when you are done.


DO .... NOT .... WANT.... !!!

Ugh, seriously, I'd rather have what comes out remain a total mystery to me. -O,-

I dump black, fill the tank back up a bit, dump that... then dump grey, rinse the hose and head home. I think where most new trailer owners go wrong is they head out camping with a empty black tank and expect to "fill" it camping. That's a total mistake, you want it at least 3/4 full before you head out.

Honestly there is so many good camp trailer tips we should start a new thread on it.

-DallanC


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Its a bag that sits between your frame and your axle. Inflating it takes some load off your springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> Thanks for the great replies. To answer some questions. I am looking to not spend more than 5-6 thousand so I know I will be looking at older trailers. I have a half ton that is rated to pull 7600 lbs. Will I be over taxing the truck pulling 5000 lb trailer? Even though it is rated does it hurt the truck to pull something so close to it's limit? I have 4 little ones so I will be looking for something that will sleep then as the grow. At least for a few years anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


What you should be most concerned about is will the truck stop the load. A half ton can pull more then its rated for although it will struggle on hills it just might not be able to stop it safely. Air bags and equalizer hitches can help a 1/2 ton truck pull a 3/4 ton load until it comes to stopping.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> PS about Equalizer hitches... I got one when I bought my trailer cuz everyone said I needed one. That hitch made my truck ride terrible, I would get terrible trailer sway. It was so bad one day we stopped and I took off the bars... truck ran fine! No squat... it was great. I do use the EQ when i have a load in the bed like a ATV.
> 
> So hold off on the EQ until you hook up your fully loaded trailer. If its causing squat then yup you should look into one. If there isn't squat, you probably have a well balanced trailer and a hitch will only make the trailer feel butt-heavy and loose in the rear end of the truck.
> 
> ...


I agree that equalizers aren't always needed but if you are using them and have the problems you posted your hitch is not set up right. Sounds like your ATV helps the problems so its probably a combination on hitch set up and load placement in the trailer.

I would suggest checking out RV.net as the guys that hang around that forum have a lot of good trailer info to share.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> DO .... NOT .... WANT.... !!!
> 
> Ugh, seriously, I'd rather have what comes out remain a total mystery to me. -O,-
> 
> ...


Yes seriously, a clear elbow at the end of the sewer hose is common practice for guys that know what there doing when dumping there black tank. From experience with 40+ trailers over the years I can tell ya that dumping a 3/4 full black tank then filling it up a bit and dumping it is not getting it clean and might be fine for a few dumps but every so often a black tank needs filled completely full a couple times and dumped. with the clear elbow one can see if the water is running clear or not.

A black tank should always have some water in it so it doesn't dry out and anything left in it doesn't dry out. On my 50 gallon tank I try and leave 5 gallons in the tank between uses. There is no way a tank needs to be 3/4 full before use, start with some water in the tank and use plenty when flushing.

If camped in a park with sewer leave the black tank valve closed until packing up to leave, fill the tank full then open the valve to drain. Repeat fill flush until water runs clear.

If dry camping of course you leave the black tank valve closed until you dump, start with a few gallons in the tank, flush with plenty of water, before pulling out fill black tank to around 3/4 so it sloshes around good on the trip home, once at the dump station top off the tank and dump, repeat until the water runs clear.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> I agree that equalizers aren't always needed but if you are using them and have the problems you posted your hitch is not set up right. Sounds like your ATV helps the problems so its probably a combination on hitch set up and load placement in the trailer.


Its setup fine. The trailer is so close to balanced when loaded it doesn't put much tongue pressure on the truck. Only when I have an additional 500lbs in the bed with the trailer on do I get enough squat to use the equalizers. Trailer alone the truck will settle less than 2" w/o the EQs.

Generally I have very little in the truck so I no longer use the EQ hitch and it pulls much better.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> What you should be most concerned about is will the truck stop the load. A half ton can pull more then its rated for although it will struggle on hills it just might not be able to stop it safely. Air bags and equalizer hitches can help a 1/2 ton truck pull a 3/4 ton load until it comes to stopping.


I believe that I read that when braking that around 75% of the braking should be done by the trailer and not the towing vehicle.

If this wasn't the case even a 1 ton truck wouldn't be able to stop some of these fifth wheel trailers that are being towed around.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Its setup fine. The trailer is so close to balanced when loaded it doesn't put much tongue pressure on the truck. Only when I have an additional 500lbs in the bed with the trailer on do I get enough squat to use the equalizers. Trailer alone the truck will settle less than 2" w/o the EQs.
> 
> Generally I have very little in the truck so I no longer use the EQ hitch and it pulls much better.
> 
> -DallanC


Rule of thumb when loading a trailer is 60% of the weight infront of the trailer axle and 40% behind the axle so if your trailer is balanced like you state you need more tongue weight. If it tows good like it is then go for it but it sounds like a little more tongue weight would make it tow even better with or without the equalizer.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I believe that I read that when braking that around 75% of the braking should be done by the trailer and not the towing vehicle.
> 
> If this wasn't the case even a 1 ton truck wouldn't be able to stop some of these fifth wheel trailers that are being towed around.


I set my brakes on the trailer so I can barley feel the trailer pushing the truck when braking. I don't want the lighter trailer brakes stopping 75% of the load when my truck brakes are heavier and capable of stopping more then the trailer brakes. At 75% trailer braking when you touched the brakes you would feel the trailer dragging hard, during slow city type driving the trailer brakes would be locking up on pavement. Basically the trailer brakes should be set to stop the weight of the trailer give or take a little. If I am running through heavy rush hour traffic I will turn up the trailer brakes a little in case I have to get the rig shut down in a hurry.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Check the batteries, too. If they need replaced, consider two 6V golf cart batteries in series rather than two 12V deep cycle in parallel. Best upgrade I ever made. 

We dump black tank, turn on "black tank flush" (a sprinkler inside the tank) and then refill until we can see water through the toilet. Drop in a fresh rv tab to keep it from stinking while in storage and its always worked great and been ready to go for the next time. Like somebody mentioned, use the gray tank to clean the hose after the black tank. 

Also, I wouldn't tow a bumper trailer without a EQ hitch. Many trucks 'max tow ratings' specifically require them and most trucks will be much safer with a EQ hitch that is properly installed for weight distribution.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ONce you get through the selection process, ill drop a few other things I really like on my rig. 
Solar panel is very nice, as long as you have any sun at all it keeps power around 14 volts all day then 12.8 at night. Along with my 6volt golf cart batteries you just cant get ever drain these things, sams Club and costco sell these batteries for way less than most places. So, I like to monitor so I can keep on it https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C2NTJHS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Really easy to mount near the panel where the other meters are and water pump switch is, easy source for the power.
Then I like this one on my night stand to charge phones at night and run my little fan during the summer https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QKDXB8E/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Back to the panel and batteries, I keep trying to run down the batteries by watching a couple of movies after dark on my AC/DC TV with built in DVD and I cant ever get it below 12.3 with all lights on, fart fan, etc.


----------

